# Need diva cup help.



## iowaorganic (May 19, 2007)

Do they always leak? This is turning out to be NOT a great purchase. Is it that I am not putting it in right? Because it really should catch SOMETHING right? I fold it in half and then half again- then insert and then I tug on it a touch to make sure that it is open (and to try to keep it a little lower so I don't have to go to so much work to dig the thing out)- but it is doing absolutley NO good right now. But I know that it should work and I know I must be doing something wrong- Help would be appreciated- that or some one to bring me tampons.


----------



## Gracefulmom (Apr 25, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iowaorganic* 
Help would be appreciated- that or some one to bring me tampons.

Well, sounds like you're at least keeping your sense of humor!

I had the same trouble the first time I used my diva cup... and I mean the first _cycle_, not just the first time I put it in. I can't remember what caused my "a-ha" moment, but it's worth sticking with it for a while...

You said you're making sure it opens... are you sure it's _completely_ popped open? And is it over your cervix? (because it can open and not cover the cervix -- not so useful!) Once you feel that it's open over your cervix, you shouldn't be able to move it without breaking the suction.

Ah, the joys of diva cup learning...


----------



## iowaorganic (May 19, 2007)

So you should have it up there quite a ways? Mine always seems to gravitate up. I suppose that makes sense- but then it should come with a longer stem because it is really hard to get out (a process I only fell comfortable with in my own bathroom)- if you know what I mean. Or I just have a really long- well you know what I mean.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

It took me one cycle to get the hang of the diva cup, I can't really say what I did differently, but I just learned how to place it just right so that it wouldn't leak.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Yeah, it's just one of those things that takes some practice. For removal, I find it easier if I push down, like I'm pushing out a baby







It does gravitate up, but I find I can generally push enough to get a grip on it and break the suction.


----------



## titania8 (Feb 15, 2007)

there is a definite learning curve to the diva. but seriously, once you 'get' it, its fantastic.







it took me three cycles. try different folds. do you spin it? i know its recommended, but i found that if i fuss with it after putting it in i mess it up. i sort of follow it in with my thumb to sort of guide it and feel it open and that's it. i know what you mean about having to dig it out though. you are not the only one doing that!







anyway, this site has a bunch of different folds to try. im sure you will find one that will work for you. and don't give up--it sometimes takes a while to figure it all out.


----------



## double feature (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *titania8* 
do you spin it? i know its recommended, but i found that if i fuss with it after putting it in i mess it up. i sort of follow it in with my thumb to sort of guide it and feel it open and that's it.

I do this too, "follow" it around with a finger to make sure it's fully opened. Are you _sure_ it's completely expanded when you think you've got it in right? I'd say it took me about three cycles before I got the hang of it. And it took about a few tries with different folding techniques and positioning myself okay. Whatever you do, don't give up







.


----------



## Kati (Jan 27, 2008)

I had a leak problem when I put D-Cup too high. And I find turning it helpful to get a right position.

I love my Diva cup and 12 hrs emptying interval.

Keep practising, don't give up. It is worth it.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

It took me FOREVER to get the hang of my DivaCup! It can be a very frustrating thing to learn, but it is SO worth it. I don't know that I can offer any specific advice except to give yourself time - as much time as you need - to get it in/out. I'm still not totally comfortable changing it outside of home, but I do it sometimes. When I first started using my DC, it could take me upwards of ten minutes to get the darn thing in a place where I could take it out, and I always had to use the stem. Occasionally, I just COULDN'T get ahold of it and had to try again later. Same thing for getting it back in. It only gets easier with time, although I've definitely had some regressive moments. I've only figured out in the past week or two that part of the reason I struggle with inserting my DC in the shower is that, after I wash, my membranes are a bit dried out and not amenable to stretching to let the DC in!

Sorry, that was a digression. Anyway, the LiveJournal community someone already linked to is extremely helpful. Also, I agree with the PP who said you should make sure your cervix is in the DC. Running your finger around the cup to really check that it's fully rounded out and in position over your cervix.


----------



## iowaorganic (May 19, 2007)

well- the link ws great- made me feel better at least! I haven't been putting it in far enough- that is most of my problem. But honestly- this cycle is so horrible it is making me rethink our time line for babies. So- maybe tomorrow when I have more energy I will try again.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iowaorganic* 
well- the link ws great- made me feel better at least! I haven't been putting it in far enough- that is most of my problem. But honestly- this cycle is so horrible it is making me rethink our time line for babies. So- maybe tomorrow when I have more energy I will try again.









You can always try again another day! The LJ community is GREAT, both as a resource and a support group. When I was really struggling with my DC, it really helped to be told it was "okay" to take a break from the DC and to try again later - that I hadn't permanently renounced my right to any other form of menstrual product by purchasing a DC. Good luck!!


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

I've been using the cup since July07 and this last cycle i finally got it in the right spot so it didn't leak. Before it was catching some blood but still leaking.

I used the punch down fold when inserting the diva cup.

hope that helps


----------



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

With mine, I found it leaked because it hadn't opened it, my vaginal muscles were holding it closed and the fluid just went all around it. It took several tries to finally get it to open up...and I could tell because it turned much more easily then it did if it was held closed.


----------



## BCMomma (Feb 28, 2008)

I agree with the spinning technique. Sometimes it takes a minute, but I wait until I can make sure the cup spins really easily. I use the C-fold. There's definitely a bit of a learning curve, but I've found it to be really worthwhile.

Once you master it, it's so great. Between the Diva Cup and my Lunapads, it's been such a liberating thing to not have to think at all about picking up supplies each month- ever!


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

I just bought one today. This thread is not very reassuring.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishmommy* 
I just bought one today. This thread is not very reassuring.









Hey, just 'cause *I* sucked at it doesn't mean you will! Some people get the hang of it right off. Even those that don't usually *do* get the hang of it eventually. I've only found 1 or 2 people who ever just flat gave up. And it is SO worth it - financially, comfort-wise, and eco-wise!


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

The key for me is to poke around up there to make sure my cervix is in the cup. If I don't pay attention, it seems to overhang the left side of the cup and it will leak. When the cup is in right for *me* it will be on about a 20 degree angle to the left. I use a c-fold and a spin. It took one cycle to learn the tricks for myself and I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it now. (I have a Keeper, FWIW).

Good luck!


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishmommy* 
I just bought one today. This thread is not very reassuring.









You will LOVE it. I love mine. Here's my ode to my Diva Cup, complete with a link to my outrageous first attempt with the thing. If I can do it, so can you!


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

But the literature says it sits down low, so how can it cover the cervix, and what if I can't find my cervix (I never have before)?


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishmommy* 
But the literature says it sits down low, so how can it cover the cervix, and what if I can't find my cervix (I never have before)?

During AF, my cervix is so low that I couldn't miss it if I tried. It sits in the cup easily. Every body is different, though, so I guess you just need to see what works for you.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishmommy* 
But the literature says it sits down low, so how can it cover the cervix, and what if I can't find my cervix (I never have before)?

I DEFINITELY never felt, thought about feeling, or tried to feel my cervix before I got a DC. In fact, I still didn't get around to finding it until I'd had my DC for several months. So you don't have to feel your cervix for it to work, although all the fiddling with my DC made it so I could find mine. Also... my DC doesn't sit THAT low, in all honesty. And it has a bit of a tendency to migrate upwards. I think it's fine if your cervix isn't IN your DC, per se... just as long as you don't feel part of it sticking OUTSIDE your DC. That's where problems come in.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

So can I, um, practice before my period?


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishmommy* 
So can I, um, practice before my period?

Yes, definitely! Lots of people do.









I will say I find it MUCH easier to insert when I'm actually having my period - better lubrication, I think. I know a lot of people new to DC use water-based lube to make insertion easier. I personally felt very weird about buying lube, so I skipped that. The best thing you can do to make it easier is RELAX, something that can be very difficult. Fighting your body is just a losing battle, so try to practice when you have the time and space to relax and not hurry.

You're totally going to love your Diva, I promise!


----------



## NoliMum (Jan 18, 2007)

Glad I found this thread! I just got my period back TODAY, after almost 3 years!!









I remember conventional tampons caused cramping for me. Does anyone cramp from having the D Cup in?

Also, what did you use as liners before you were sure it wouldn't leak? Cloth pads?


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoliMum* 
I remember conventional tampons caused cramping for me. Does anyone cramp from having the D Cup in?

No, in fact both turtle and I have seen far fewer cramps with the cup than with tampons.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoliMum* 
Also, what did you use as liners before you were sure it wouldn't leak? Cloth pads?

Yep. I used them without their stuffers. I had very little leaking.


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishmommy* 
So can I, um, practice before my period?

I see you did not read the link I included JUST FOR YOU.


















Yes, you can practice, but know that it's MUCH easier once you're actually bleeding.

ETA: Which monkeyscience already said, but I couldn't miss an opportunity to give Irishmommy a hard time, now could I?


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

I thought my keeper would cause more cramps because of the size and I was SHOCKED to have such lighter cramps than with tampons. Unbelievable!

I used a cloth pad as a back up the first day. I used a disposable pad as a backup on the second day because I was going to be on an airplane. I didn't need either one, though.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frog* 
I see you did not read the link I included JUST FOR YOU.


















Yes, you can practice, but know that it's MUCH easier once you're actually bleeding.

ETA: Which monkeyscience already said, but I couldn't miss an opportunity to give Irishmommy a hard time, now could I?


*hangs head in shame*

Though in my defense, I did open the link, then got distracted, and shut everything down without checking again. Then forgot.

But I got my period this morning, so I can do it for real. So far so good, no leaks. But I can feel it, it feels like a tampon does when it's not far enough in, so I have had to adjust it.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoliMum* 
Also, what did you use as liners before you were sure it wouldn't leak? Cloth pads?

I used 7th Generation disposable pads. I just can't stomach the idea of cloth pads. If you already have cloth, though, I'm sure they work fine!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishmommy* 
But I got my period this morning, so I can do it for real. So far so good, no leaks. But I can feel it, it feels like a tampon does when it's not far enough in, so I have had to adjust it.

Yay! See, told ya it wouldn't be that horrible! Just keep playing with it, it will be your new favorite thing in no time!

I was FINALLY able to quit using my DC for the first time in _5.5 weeks_ yesterday. I can't imagine how many tampons/pads I would have gone through in that time, not to mention chafing, etc.







:


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Well I emptied it, and I guess this time I inserted it further, as I can no longer feel it. I'm liking so far.


----------



## Mama Rana (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishmommy* 
Well I emptied it, and I guess this time I inserted it further, as I can no longer feel it. I'm liking so far.

Yay! A convert.









Can I hijack for a moment and ask if anyone else has difficulties with bladder issues while wearing a diva? I feel like the diva pushes into my bladder making me feel like I have to pee a lot, and I feel like it compresses my urethra making it hard to get the pee to come out in a normal stream. It's just slow, iykwim.

I'm going to check out the lj site too. Thanks!


----------



## quetinha (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm on my 3rd cycle and will never go back!

There is a tribe here on mothering with tons of information:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...highlight=Diva


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishmommy* 
I just bought one today. This thread is not very reassuring.









Same here mine arrived yesterday. Wish me luck!!! IIt seems tricky but after reading the direction 15+ times I think I get it. It must be in the horiziontal position and then not too high and you must do the twist. I may have to trim mine. I have used a instead cup. I don't know which one is harder to get. I still have no clue how to use my diaphragm. I guess I need to learn as AF is why I am now on this thread


----------



## akcowgirl (Sep 9, 2006)

Just thought I would add that I had to trim the stem off of mine to make it not drive me crazy with that feeling like it was not quite in all the way and I read someplace if you get it warm with warm water it is easier to keep it folded and it works so much better now that i get it good and warm when i rinse it then insert it.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Well I'm just about finished my period, and I definitely prefer it to tampons - even with the leak on Sunday. So I guess it's a keeper.

Wait, it's a Diva Cup, not a keeper.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishmommy* 
Well I'm just about finished my period, and I definitely prefer it to tampons - even with the leak on Sunday. So I guess it's a keeper.

Wait, it's a Diva Cup, not a keeper.



















Told ya!


----------

